# The price of a nice lawn



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

We apply all sorts of stuff to our lawns that adds up - PGR, fertilizer, fungicide, herbicide, sand for leveling, and then there's irrigation and equipment costs. If you need to seed, there's overseeding costs as well. I estimate a total cost of $1,400 for my ~7,000 sq ft in the past 12 months including a renovation. What is your lawn costing you on a yearly basis(and how much better off would you be in retirement if this money went into your 401k :lol?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've never put a price on it (I'm scared to, actually), but this year, at minimum, I'm at about $700-800 (that's just for the fertilizers [OceanGro, 10-10-10, Mag-I-Cal & urea] & gas). It's harder to price out the herbicides and PGR since those can last multiple seasons.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I started to add it up from the last 2 years and got a little queasy and had to stop. I have acquired quite a bit of equipment and installed a sprinkler system, those big items add up quick.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I may try to add it up when I get home but I look at it as a hobby that also improves the look and quality of your home so the costs are kind of offset by that. I agree that there is some capital investment initially but after that it's fairly inexpensive if you buy the right stuff.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

You put things in perspective. Since my wife and I have only owned 1 home and began getting serious about my yard a year ago, I'm not sure. I can definitely say it's been under $700.00 for the year. However, now that I am obsessed I'm going to begin to add up the cost starting on my next purchase. I do know that in the next year or two, it will go up considerably as I'm going to get a sprinkler system installed.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I made a spreadsheet and started adding up all the little stuff being put on the lawn in June last year. Counted every ounce, every pound. Azoxystrobin was a major expense, but even fertilizer and lime and PGR add up. I got to $120 for the month and stopped counting, I decided I didn't want to know. Besides, that's damning evidence if my wife ever got a hold of that spreadsheet :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Whatever my costs are, they are still less than the watering that the lawn, trees and foundation need. I have always tried to buy quality so there aren't major expenses often. It is kind of like Celsius - expensive initial purchase with long term residual.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Lawn care is a great hobby. It's fun, full of exercise, pride, and personal accomplishment. It sure beats video games. One doesn't actually have to spend a lot of have a nice looking lawn. For example, my water bill _decreased_ when I learned about 1" per week.

The nicer lawn _might_ increase property value, at least in the short run, but let's not kid ourselves. Enjoyment from this hobby is mostly personal satisfaction, not financial gain.

With buying a mower one year and a spreader the next; I think a good way to look at costs might be to amortize over ten years. If it ends up at 2k/yr, that same amount invested at 5% real over a decade is $25,800. That's a lot of dough.

As long as you are out of consumer debt and investing 20% for retirement, that cost may be acceptable to you. However, if you are not on track to buy your financial independence, I'd advise a more affordable hobby and better use of your human capital. Remember, that any debt beyond a primary residence or an investment property is a debt emergency! Very few people are ahead on their retirement savings. If you aren't, I'd work on that first, then enjoy hobbies.

Like Spammage said, the cost of Celsius over 10 years is very affordable, and will save you money in the long run on other herbicides. This hobby, like many, tends to suffer from bloat, though. Therefore, I think the spreadsheet is a fantastic idea. You can have great fun and accomplishment in lawn care without going overboard.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

You might need to double check my math, not as bad as I expected.

Pre-E: Prodiamine $65 for 5lb
$.65/1k Annually 
$0.5/1K Monthly
Year total for 3k of lawn is $1.95

Post-E: Celsius $116 for 10oz - Haven't needed to apply (in my lawn) for 2 seasons.
$0.0/1k Annually 
$0.0/1K Monthly
Year total for 3k of lawn is $0.00

Fert: Milorganite $13 for 36lb (Got on sale for $3 last season)
$32.62/1k Annually ($7/1k on sale)
$4.66/1k Monthly ($1/1k on sale)
Year total for 3k of lawn is $97.86 ($21 on sale)

PGR: T-Pac $75 for 1 Quart
$8.75/1k Annually 
$1.25/1k Monthly
Year total for 3k of lawn is $26.25

In the end, $126.06 for this season in lawn chemicals.

I don't keep track of Gas or Water.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Proof it doesn't take too much to have a great lawn, Red!

The cost of equipment and water will really add up, at least here in Texas. My brother-in-law went xeriscape for that very reason.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> You might need to double check my math, not as bad as I expected.


Penterra :?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Penterra was only used a couple times, then a friend purchased the remaining amount.

I plan to try some other soil surfactants, so I'll need to add that to the total!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

The main price to pay is time... I kid but am serious


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I did this today while at work


----------

